# 13 weeks of flowering?



## omnigr33n (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a plant that is just ending its 13 week of flowering and all I see is cloudy trichs with maybe a few amber here and there.  What would you do?


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 25, 2009)

I would wait till you get a little more amber but it depends on what kind of a high your looking for.


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2009)

Good call *MAINE *,Just be a little more patient.you will be alot happier for waiting a little longer.Keep it GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

trichs never lie..i dont think:rofl:


----------



## Medman (Jan 25, 2009)

13 weeks!?! That is crazy. know what strain? what kinda light you giving her?


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 25, 2009)

Medman said:
			
		

> 13 weeks!?! That is crazy. know what strain? what kinda light you giving her?



Its from bag seed but I can tell its some sort of indica/sativa strain.  It is under a 400w hps at like a distance of 1 foot.


----------



## Medman (Jan 25, 2009)

I've just never heard of anything taking that long. Good work on being so patient.


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 25, 2009)

Medman said:
			
		

> I've just never heard of anything taking that long. Good work on being so patient.



LoL I have never experienced this either.  I had an indica that flowered like clockwork on the end of the 8th week and smoked that.  What is funny to me is that I thought this plant was going to die.  It is turning out to be even nicer than the indica I smoked  = ).  

That window of opportunity passes quickly.  I am trying to get just the right amount of amber to cloudy.  It can be tricky.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

I would cut it down in two weeks.

I let my cindy go for 14 weeks minimum usually.


----------



## iClown (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a nice flower time, if she will live and keep making in bigger juicier buds then let her live for 100 weeks. you'll know when to cut her.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 27, 2009)

i had a bagseed plant go 20 weeks no lie. trichs never turned amber. chopped her & she was good smoke. pissed me off though i could of chopped her a month easrlier & had good genetics growing.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

sativas sometimes take a very long time to finish.my friend had one that took 16 weeks to finish.be patient and keep a check on the trichs


----------



## dream_ (Jan 27, 2009)

are you counting weeks from once flowers started forming or once you flipped to 12/12?


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 30, 2009)

dream_ said:
			
		

> are you counting weeks from once flowers started forming or once you flipped to 12/12?



12/12


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 30, 2009)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Its from bag seed but I can tell its some sort of indica/sativa strain.  It is under a 400w hps at like a distance of 1 foot.


I think it's a more of a purer sativa than a indica/sativa hybrid.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2009)

Im not positive but I remember reading about some Greenhouse strain that takes like 28 weeks to flower.  I think it was one of their Haze strains.  Im gonna have to go double check now.


----------



## ILoveganja.com (Jan 30, 2009)

dream_ said:
			
		

> are you counting weeks from once flowers started forming or once you flipped to 12/12?


 
thats a good question dream. When do you start counting your days/weeks of flowering? When you start seeing flowers? or When you flip the light to 12/12? Didn't mean to interrupt your thread, but I wanna know.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 30, 2009)

i start counting when the plant shows sex.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2009)

You count from the day you switch to 12/12.  Thats the only way that makes sense to me.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

*LoL all depends on the trich count right?*


----------



## massproducer (Jan 30, 2009)

i would check out your enviroment as well, because I wouldn't expect a bag seed to be a pure sativa because they were grown for commerical purposes, which doesn't work very well for sativas, as they are low yeilding and have a long flowering time.

What you are saying is very common if you have any type of light leak.  That will delay or even prevent your plants from maturing.  Could this be possible?

I have never heard of any greenhouse strain taking 28 weeks.  Like 28 weeks is a very long time.  That is like 6-7 months of just flowering.  I have grown GH's Neville's Haze the longest I have flowered her was 16 weeks, and it could have came down a week before or so.


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2009)

As I recall the legend of the orginal trainwreck took 6 to 9 months before flowering. Became clone only just to avoid the long veg time to be mature enough to flower. Hybrids have solved that problem, though.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 30, 2009)

Flowering time and veg time are a totally different animal...  There are plenty of strains that veg very slow, mainly because they are so inbreed.  But that has nothing to do with flowering times

BY the way you can get trainwreck seeds in a bunch of places.  Greenhouse actually sells them


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2009)

agreed. but when growing from seed, veg and flower = total time. That's what most people look at.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 30, 2009)

nah, this was a thread talking strictly of flowering times.  I would have to disagree, most people that I have seen have the two totally seperated.  They have a veg time and a flowering time, which are totally seperate.  I mean i understand saying i have been growing this for 30 weeks, but most people I have met will tell you the amount of time they have been growing in that stage, e.g, I have been flowering 5 weeks if they are flowering or they say " this is 4 weeks old" when they are usually talking about vegging.  But i must say most people I have met don't lump the two together because it would basically be a useess number.  To have some idea of how long you have left in flowering, you would have to substract you veg time.  IDK


----------



## Rockster (Jan 30, 2009)

Your resin sounds quite ready as many strains dont produce all amber trichs but cloudy interspersed with amber,it's quite common especially with hybrids.


----------

